# Menopur



## myboy (Aug 19, 2008)

Hi, 

Wondered if you could help me understand something about the above drug.

I have been self injecting everyother day using 2 to 1 ratio.

On cycle day 19 the scan showed that the follicle was getting smaller the lining was deteriorating and my bloods showed reduced levels of hormone.

Now on cycle day 30 I have fertile mucus and a positive ovulation test plus ovulation pains.

My question is has my body rejected the drugs and now they have left my system, my body is ovulating naturally?

Thanks for any advice


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi,

I'm not sure what you mean by a 2 to 1 ratio? 2 amps to 1 vial of water for injection?

The best advice I can give is to discuss your response to treatment with your clinic. I'm assuming that they were monitoring you throughout so see that you were responding to menopur in the first place?

Your body won't reject the drugs as such, it will either respond to them or it won't. Do speak to your clinic for advice
Best wishes
Maz x


----------

